# Stundenlohn Service-Techniker der Telekom



## Anonymous (26 März 2003)

Hallo, wie hoch ist der Stundenlohn (Fahrtkosten, Arbeitszeit...), der bei Installationsarbeiten durch einen Service-Techniker der Telekom berechnet wird ?


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2003)

Hast Du mal bei der Telekom nachgefragt?


----------



## Baller Otto (26 März 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal bei der Telekom nachgefragt?



Da soll nochmal einer sagen das du nicht gute Ideen haßt (<= Claudideld mit ganz scharfem sssss ). 

Diese Antwort kommt zu meinen FAQ!

  BO


----------



## SprMa (27 März 2003)

Nachdem dieser Thread nichts mit "Allgemeines rund um Straftaten im Internet und Computerbetrug" zu tun hat, wurde er nach "Off-Topic" verschoben.

Langsam sammeln sich hier Postings, die aus dem gleichen Netzsegment kommen...


Matthias


----------

